# Royal Canin Kitten 36



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

I'm getting my hedgie in around 3 weeks and am just looking into foods...again! I have got my mix for when he gets a little older but for while he's a baby I'm wanting to feed him Royal Canin Kitten 36 (as this is what the breeder is currently feeding him). Is it of great importance he get fed a kitten food like it is for a kitten or can I slowly start putting in my mix that I have found will work when I get him and work him off the kitten? Sorry if my question is somewhat vague, not too sure how else to word it.

Thanks


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Kitten food is usually higher in fat.
So I would give him/her a week or maybe a few weeks to adjust and then start adding your mix a little at a time until you have only your mix and no kitten food. If your breeder gives you food when you get your hedgie you may not have to buy the kitten food.

I hope that helps and I understood your question correctly.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Shelbys Mom!

Ya that's what I thought but I haven't been able to find the nutritional analysis anywhere. But having had kittens I know their food is high in fat. So I will stick with it for a week or two and then start switching - and my understanding of switching foods is to do it very slowly. I think remember someone posting saying that they take out 5 old kibble and replace it with 5 new kibble, and then the next week (or so?) take out 10 and add 10 - is this correct? Also with the whole replacing thing, would you first add in new food 1 completely and then once that is in place then and only then add in new food 2? Again, hope I'm making sense...

Also while I'm on the whole food thing - my breeder says he gives his little babies wet food as a treat once a flood and I happened to stumble upon a nice wet food called Fancy Feast. It is super fatty and I was just wondering how much you would give at a time. Please also keep in mind I do live in South Africa and we don't have all the great things you guys have over there (jealous!). We have nothing like mealworms or anything like that and I want treats for my baby. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies can stay on kitten food in the mix for anywhere up to 5 months depending on the size and growth rate of the baby. Some babies grow slower than others and the kitten food won't hurt them as long as the baby stays a normal body shape. For those that start getting a full figure, the kitten food needs to be removed. 

Yes, you up the quantity of the new food every 4-5 days and only try one new food at a time to make sure there is no tummy upset. 

Fancy Feast is not a quality food. There are far better ones available but perhaps not where you are. I don't recommend giving the baby anything other than what the breeder has given him for the first couple of weeks. This gives the baby time to adjust to his new home and any stress related upset tummy will be over before adding a new food or treat.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

hoglet said:


> Ya that's what I thought but I haven't been able to find the nutritional analysis anywhere.


http://www.petco.com/product/4699/Royal ... erralID=NA
Royal Canin Feline Health Nutrition Kitten 36

Crude protein (min) 36.0%, crude fat (min) 17.0%, crude fiber (max) 3.5%, moisture (max) 8.0%, omega 6 fatty acids (min) 4.53%

Chicken meal, rice, corn gluten meal, corn, chicken fat (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract and citric acid), chicken, dried egg powder, natural chicken flavor, pea fiber, beet pulp, salmon oil, dried brewers yeast, sodium silico aluminate, potassium chloride, chicory extract, choline chloride, sodium chloride, L-lysine, brewers yeast extract (Saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation solubles), calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, Vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C*), niacin, biotin, riboflavin (vitamin B2), d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement], Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], marigold extract.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Nancy and Herisson - I don't know what I would without this site! There is only so much info you can get from the internet, but the info you can get from experienced hedgie owners is quite special - so thanks for all the help!  

Would you recommend keeping him on the kitty food for the 5 months and monitoring his weight, and then only switching to the foods that I have found? Or should I keep him on it for a few weeks and then put in my food? I understand it's all about monitoring him but which would you recommend?

Unfortunately the kitty food isn't the greatest either, but it's the best we have!

With regards to the Fancy Feast - I know there is better out there, but it is all we get here - that and Sheba. Which would you recommend? And then how much would you give at a time - keeping in mind that it would be used as a treat. For example, when I bring him out of his cage. I have read several people reward their hedgies with a mealie for good behaviour and to 'calm' them when being brought out of the cage...? :?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it possible to buy canned crickets? I get them in the reptile section. Here is a link so you can see what I'm talking about: http://www.petco.com/product/7768/Zoo-M ... ckets.aspx
Is Royal Canin the best food you have in your area? I have seen at least 2 products by them on Reapers list. Petco ships internationally, I do not how much shipping would be but crickets are lightweight & might be worth it.

Looking at the wet food you mentioned, I would not feed the Fancy Feast based on what is in it. Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me will have better information for you.

*Sheba Premium Cuts Chicken & Duck Canned Cat Food in Sauce:*
Water, Chicken Breast, Duck Breast, Tapioca Starch, Guar Gum.

*Fancy Feast Grilled Turkey:*
Turkey broth, turkey, liver, wheat gluten, meat by-products, corn starch-modified, natural and artificial flavors, tricalcium phosphate, salt, soy protein concentrate, potassium chloride, titanium dioxide, taurine, caramel color, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), copper sulfate, dicalcium phosphate, vitamin B12 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), folic acid, cobalt carbonate, potassium iodide, biotin.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya I just happened to stumble upon those the other day - I am in the process of looking into how the shipping would work. I know my mom once tried to get a decent dog food shipped in from the States but there are certain rules and regulations about bringing in anything to do with animals or that contains animal products. But it is definitely something I'm investigating!

Royal Canin is the best we have here - again my mom is mad on researching what's good for her two Sphynx cats and French Bulldog! She has resorted to cooking all their meals. My point being, she has exhausted all options regarding cat food and found Royal Canin to be our best. Our selection is shocking! Not only with food, but with general supplies. I have had to resort to making a cage (and I am definitely not a handy person). We don't even have the convenience and ease of C&C. So the options for things are few and far between. I don't want to paint a picture of a primitive nature, but we just don't have the selection!

With regards to the wet food - are you saying the Sheba would be ok?


Again, thanks so much for the help! It is so greatly appreciated!

I know this is also a bit off topic - but what is the general consensus of a ceramic heat emitter with regards to a sterilite type cage? I would not be a storage bin as we don't get big enough ones here, so my boyfriend's cousin (SUPER handy) is building one for me out of perspex?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

hoglet said:


> Ya I just happened to stumble upon those the other day -


Stumbled into the canned crickets where you live? If so, you could get some to try out. Can you get the RC on Reapers list? I looked and there are several RC on it. Do you have the list?

Sheba: I do not know enough about food to say one way or the other. I would not feed the Fancy Feast, but that is just me. You will have to wait for someone who knows a lot more to answer that one.

Heat issues: I live on the beach in Florida so I can't hep with that one either. I'm not very useful today am I? :?


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

No no - you have been more than helpful! Thanks ever so much! 

Stumbled upon while doing a web search - unfortunately!

BUT (extreme excitement  ) I have just found an online shop here that has crickets!! http://www.reptilecity.co.za/catalog/index.php?cPath=82 Please let me know if these are ok? I don't know because there is not much said about them... And what if they are live? Eek.

With regards to the heating, I suppose I'd ought to post in the appropriate place!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

EWWWW about that page! Roaches!!! I'm kidding. 

The easiest way to find out about the heating is to go to the housing section and at the top left with be the *search* for that section. It's like reading a book with everything you want to know. Plus you can see what will not work and save yourself some frustration.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

I know - I wanted to scream when I saw them! Eew.

I have also read that Superworms are quite dangerous as they can chomp on the hedgie has he eats it and the way to solve it is to cut off their heads? Besides the chomping are they ok to feed?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't risk getting food shipped in. I don't know what it is like in your country but sometimes at customs they open the bags of food to check it. There is no way I would want to feed something that has been opened at customs. 

I can't give you any advice on when to switch him off of kitten without seeing him. Some babies need the fat, others don't.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I wouldn't risk getting food shipped in. I don't know what it is like in your country but sometimes at customs they open the bags of food to check it.


Would having canned crickets shipped also be risky? I started thinking about them in the heat.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Babies can stay on kitten food in the mix for anywhere up to 5 months depending on the size and growth rate of the baby. Some babies grow slower than others and the kitten food won't hurt them as long as the baby stays a normal body shape. For those that start getting a full figure, the kitten food needs to be removed.


That's true, I needed to keep Litchi i kitten food almost as long a the trial size (I can't remember how much, but they discountinued this size) wich was about 3-4 months, then I switched to light version.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Herisson said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't risk getting food shipped in. I don't know what it is like in your country but sometimes at customs they open the bags of food to check it.
> ...


Customs couldn't open a canned product as it would be no good once they did. I don't think there would be the same issue with canned products as dry. You would have to ask customs or the company you are having them shipped from.


----------

